

How do you solve a problem like IKEA? - jseliger
http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/2009/10/19/ikea_nightmare

======
whatusername
Second page of the article seems to have died. Two ikea links of interest:

IKEA: The Walkthrough --
[http://www.themorningnews.org/archives/how_to/the_nonexpert_...](http://www.themorningnews.org/archives/how_to/the_nonexpert_ikea.php)

Ikea Hacker (furniture hacking) <http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/>

